# My pc freezes when watching Netflix



## stoggs1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hey guys, so I have been having a strange issue with my PC.  Whenever I watch Netflix for an extended period of time my whole system will freeze up and I will have to unplug it.  This issue was also occurring when watching YouTube in full screen, but that hasn't happened to me since I installed the latest drivers for my graphics card and turned off my overclock on my CPU.  

I also have cleaned out all my system files, cookies and web history since I read online that is recommended if Netflix is having issues, the issue did go away for a while after I did all of this but it came back a couple of days ago and now I am banging my head against the wall trying to figure it out.

If anyone might have any suggestions I should try please let me know.  

Thank you.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Get a Temperature monitoring tool.

What browser are you running netflix through?


----------



## Dia01 (Feb 20, 2018)

Might not be the issue but my HTPC doesn't play nice with Netflix when watching through Microsoft Edge as the video blanks in and out.  Try Chrome if that's the case.


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 20, 2018)

I should have added I use chrome exclusively when browsing the web.  This issue is really bugging me.  I mean I can game for hours on end and my system runs like a champ, for example I played Dark Souls 3 on and off all day Saturday with no issue run Netflix for an hour or so and bam, my system crashes.  

Maybe I will try Edge when watching Netflix but I still would like to figure this out, do you think running my gpu overclocked will cause this issue?


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 20, 2018)

it doesn't hurt to do a clean install of the OS every once a year or two, with clean fresh all updated drivers. and yeah try multiple browsers like other have said.

Edge looks weird on netflix to me, its like it has no no motion smoothing or something, I always go back to Chrome even though Chrome is 720p instead of 1080p like Edge, for some reason it just looks better on Chrome. M$ lul

Just try multiple browsers first, Edge and Firefox.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 20, 2018)

Turn off hardware acceleration in thr browser and then try it.

The onlytime netflix was crashing was being ran in IE or unstable OC...


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 20, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Turn off hardware acceleration in thr browser and then try it.
> 
> The onlytime netflix was crashing was being ran in IE or unstable OC...



I am confused by your comment if you are referring to my issue.  I have never used Edge to watch Netflix or any streaming content on this pc yet.  And I turned off my overclock on my CPU but my system still randomly crashes when watching Netflix.  If your not referring to me I apologize.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 20, 2018)

stoggs1 said:


> I am confused by your comment if you are referring to my issue.  I have never used Edge to watch Netflix or any streaming content on this pc yet.  And I turned off my overclock on my CPU but my system still randomly crashes when watching Netflix.  If your not referring to me I apologize.



Under advanced settings in just about every web browser I've ever used ,there's an option for hardware acceleration ,which utilizes the power of your video card when rendering certain types of video players content, turn that either on or off whatever it isn't now ,put it to that, simply as a process of troubleshooting and illuminating simple possibilities that could be fixed quickly.

Another thing that helps when facing issues like this is try running Firefox and see if the issue persists because you never know it could be an extension you have installed an ad blocker etc.


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 20, 2018)

stoggs1 said:


> but that hasn't happened to me since I installed the latest drivers for my graphics card and turned off my overclock on my CPU.



That was likely it. When I was trying to get a stable overclock YouTube video playback would be one of the first things that would trigger a crash for some reason.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 21, 2018)

stoggs1 said:


> I am confused by your comment if you are referring to my issue.  I have never used Edge to watch Netflix or any streaming content on this pc yet.  And I turned off my overclock on my CPU but my system still randomly crashes when watching Netflix.  If your not referring to me I apologize.





jboydgolfer said:


> Under advanced settings in just about every web browser I've ever used ,there's an option for hardware acceleration ,which utilizes the power of your video card when rendering certain types of video players content, turn that either on or off whatever it isn't now ,put it to that, simply as a process of troubleshooting and illuminating simple possibilities that could be fixed quickly.
> 
> Another thing that helps when facing issues like this is try running Firefox and see if the issue persists because you never know it could be an extension you have installed an ad blocker etc.





Vya Domus said:


> That was likely it. When I was trying to get a stable overclock YouTube video playback would be one of the first things that would trigger a crash for some reason.




Hardware acceleration in web browsers is a relic from the days of Windows 98 and I believe even the days of Windows 95 C. Video playback would be very choppy with just a processor alone, so they thought tapping a GPUs advanced functions would make playback smooth. Today's processors are powerful enough to run video by itself and the fact is that hardware acceleration switch is generic and is never patched in the web browsers, it's a function that is overlooked. I guess things like security stability take precedence.

Turn it off as a toubleshooting function, other option is to go back to a driver you know was working.

Have Temperature monitoring software running too.


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 23, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hardware acceleration in web browsers is a relic from the days of Windows 98 and I believe even the days of Windows 95 C. Video playback would be very choppy with just a processor alone, so they thought tapping a GPUs advanced functions would make playback smooth. Today's processors are powerful enough to run video by itself and the fact is that hardware acceleration switch is generic and is never patched in the web browsers, it's a function that is overlooked. I guess things like security stability take precedence.
> 
> Turn it off as a toubleshooting function, other option is to go back to a driver you know was working.
> 
> Have Temperature monitoring software running too.



I have disabled hardware acceleration in Chrome a couple of days ago and so far no crashing but we will see if it's fixed and my temps are fine while gaming or running Prime95.  I have not had my pc crash once while playing games or running Prime95 or Aida64 although I typically only run stress test apps for an hour or so.

The issue is only now occurring with Netflix and it is very random, but it was happening with Youtube as well, but Youtube has not crashed my pc once since I updated my GPU drivers a few weeks back.  I personally do not watch Netflix that much, it's mostly my girlfriend and she says sometimes it happens as soon as she starts one of her show's but she also told me sometimes she can watch it for hours on end before it crashes.

And one last thing I wanted to add.  I did have a GTX 960 before I got my 970 and the problem was not occuring back then.  This is the only change I have made to my PC since I built it about a year ago.  I got the 970 last October.   My girlfriend started complaining about the crashing about two months ago. 

I will update if the issue persist and I appreciate the help so far guys.  Thank you.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 23, 2018)

What do you have for a power supply and what cables are you using for the video card.
Make sure your pushing enough voltage for the new card.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 27, 2018)

stoggs1 said:


> I have disabled hardware acceleration in Chrome a couple of days ago and so far no crashing but we will see if it's fixed and my temps are fine while gaming or running Prime95.  I have not had my pc crash once while playing games or running Prime95 or Aida64 although I typically only run stress test apps for an hour or so.
> 
> The issue is only now occurring with Netflix and it is very random, but it was happening with Youtube as well, but Youtube has not crashed my pc once since I updated my GPU drivers a few weeks back.  I personally do not watch Netflix that much, it's mostly my girlfriend and she says sometimes it happens as soon as she starts one of her show's but she also told me sometimes she can watch it for hours on end before it crashes.
> 
> ...



How old is your psu?


----------



## erocker (Feb 27, 2018)

I’ve had issues with Netflix and YouTube with a couple bad drivers. Sounds like that was your issue.


----------



## Regeneration (Feb 27, 2018)

In Nvidia control panel, set power management to "Prefer Maximum Performance". And if your CPU is overclocked, make sure to adjust LLC level so the CPU voltage is same in both idle and load.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 28, 2018)

A reinstall of the OS or a driver issue. Try the program Driver Booster. Never has failed me after I tried with many pc's


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 28, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hardware acceleration in web browsers is a relic from the days of Windows 98 and I believe even the days of Windows 95 C. Video playback would be very choppy with just a processor alone, so they thought tapping a GPUs advanced functions would make playback smooth. Today's processors are powerful enough to run video by itself and the fact is that hardware acceleration switch is generic and is never patched in the web browsers, it's a function that is overlooked.



  I'm aware it's functionality is questionable at best. Regardless of that fact ,it can often be the source of playback issues just the same.  One of things in life that perform no noticeable useful purpose, and would go unnoticed, if not for the problems caused by them.


----------



## stoggs1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hey guys, quick update Netflix hasn't froze up my system for almost a week now.

I will update if the issue comes back.

Thank you.


----------



## stoggs1 (Mar 1, 2018)

Ok an update, Netflix froze my pc again.  Man this is irritating.  I really don't understand why Netflix is the only thing that messes up my pc.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 1, 2018)

stoggs1 said:


> Ok an update, Netflix froze my pc again.  Man this is irritating.  I really don't understand why Netflix is the only thing that messes up my pc.




How old is your power supply?

Are you trying to run Netflix in 4k?


----------



## stoggs1 (Mar 1, 2018)

My power supply is a few years old and I'm not sure about what resolution, what ever it defaults to I don't change the settings since I rarely watch it, my girlfriend mainly watches it.

I can watch youtube in 4k without issue if that's helpful.  

What I don't get is that I can run games all day long no issue but Netflix crashes my pc.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 1, 2018)

stoggs1 said:


> My power supply is a few years old and I'm not sure about what resolution, what ever it defaults to I don't change the settings since I rarely watch it, my girlfriend mainly watches it.
> 
> I can watch youtube in 4k without issue if that's helpful.
> 
> What I don't get is that I can run games all day long no issue but Netflix crashes my pc.



If you have a shop or spare machine, try gpu in another system or try another psu.

Use openhardware monitor to check temps. Also another point being, you may need to add cooling to the VRMs of your mobo, check your cpu voltage too, enable load line calibration too. Blow out all dust inside.


----------



## stoggs1 (Mar 1, 2018)

I have heatsinks on my vrm's added them when I built my pc there attached via thermal adhesive which I'm not sure how long they last.

I will get some compressed air and blow it out over the next couple of days.

Temps are fine when gaming and watching YouTube but I will check them when watching Netflix when I get a chance. I also lowered the resolution in Netflix to see if that will make a difference.

I wanted to ask why would my pc run perfectly fine with no crashing running any other task such as gaming, streaming other content other than Netflix and stress testing, but crashes when Netflix is ran?  Doesn't make much sense to me.

Now years ago I had a pc with a dual boot of windows xp and seven that would crash when streaming any video content other than youtube in windows seven but I could watch any streaming video in xp. 

I had this issue the whole time I had the pc and never figured it out.  

This issue reminds me of that one.


----------



## itsakjt (Mar 5, 2018)

Since you are on Windows 10 (from your system specs), use the Netflix app from Windows store. I use it with the system as listed on my specs and it is good.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 5, 2018)

stoggs1 said:


> I have heatsinks on my vrm's added them when I built my pc there attached via thermal adhesive which I'm not sure how long they last.
> 
> I will get some compressed air and blow it out over the next couple of days.
> 
> ...



Not sure, I had issue with netflix in internet explorer, discontinued using internet explorer, been fine since...

Could be using html5 or flash, or java, just goota verify it


----------



## FatLeeAdama (Mar 5, 2018)

Have you tried re-installing chrome? Sounds like the buffer is getting corrupt cause a hang? Any weird extensions in chrome? Might want to try this too.  https://www.google.com/chrome/cleanup-tool/


----------



## SamirD (Mar 7, 2018)

stoggs1 said:


> My girlfriend started complaining about the crashing about two months ago.


Replace girlfriend, problem solved.  I KEED! I KEED! 

After reading the thread, I'm almost convinced it's a software issue somewhere, especially when a driver update solved the issue for youtube.  Try this, download a portable version of Chrome and try playing on that.  Let's see what happens.  It will tell us something one way or another.


----------



## stoggs1 (Mar 9, 2018)

Another update, after changing the resolution it hasn't crashed so far.

Hopefully it is fixed but I will update if it crashes again.

Thanks.


----------



## SamirD (Mar 9, 2018)

stoggs1 said:


> Another update, after changing the resolution it hasn't crashed so far.
> 
> Hopefully it is fixed but I will update if it crashes again.
> 
> Thanks.


Awesome!  Glad you've found a fix/workaround.


----------

